# Jarring Smoked Salmon



## nikobrew (Sep 14, 2014)

Hey folks!

I want to take some smoked salmon to a campout next week and don't want to run out and buy a pressure canner. Since it will be consumed in a short period of time (a week or less from when smoked), would it be OK to just seal the jars using the water bath method? Many thanks!


----------



## themule69 (Sep 14, 2014)

That should be fine.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Sep 14, 2014)

Vacuum sealing would be better for camping.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dert (Sep 14, 2014)

They will need to be refrigerated....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 14, 2014)

No water bath is not a safe method for storing smoked salmon. You need to pressure can it. Your best method would be to vac pack it and then freeze it until your camp trip. It thaws fairly quickly. If you don't have a vac pack wrap in several layers of Saran Wrap and freeze.


----------



## dert (Sep 14, 2014)

Agreed!

Pressure can it or freeze or refrigerate.


----------



## nikobrew (Sep 14, 2014)

Yeah I can keep it cold. I don't have a vacuum sealer and I was thinking I could just put in a heavy zip lock bag but figured a jar would be a bit less messy to share out of. It'll probably be opened 3 days after it's smoked and will be consumed by the 4th day. So, cold in a bag or jar for those few days.


----------



## cmayna (Sep 14, 2014)

Agreed with others on vacuum sealing.  If you dont have one, buy one.    I would then consider freezing it ready for your campout.


----------

